# Are Poinsettias poisonous to fish?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

They aren't very toxic to humans, that's an urban legend. But if one was to grow it hydroponically in a filter would that harm the fish in anyway?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting theory tho.would look pretty cool.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> interesting theory tho.would look pretty cool.


Yeah I was thinking if the fish can't get to the roots it should be okay. I'm just concerned because I have hillstream loachs in the tank and don't want to risk them. I mean I'd be monitoring the water for any noticeable change and watching my fish, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well ive read that cats and dogs can get sick to their stomachs but they would only get that from chewing the leaves i would assume unless they knock over the plant and eat the roots......but the toxins would travel from the roots to the leaves so ......idk.
i would set up a little test tank if u dont want to risk your loaches unless someone here has done this already


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> well ive read that cats and dogs can get sick to their stomachs but they would only get that from chewing the leaves i would assume unless they knock over the plant and eat the roots......but the toxins would travel from the roots to the leaves so ......idk.
> i would set up a little test tank if u dont want to risk your loaches unless someone here has done this already


I thought that too, but humans can injest huge amounts without adverse effects, so I'm thinking as long as it isn't eaten..I think tonight I'll test my water and put it in. If I see any change I'll take it out tomorrow and do a water change.

From wikipedia on their toxicity: "While the sap and latex of many plants of the spurge genus are indeed toxic,[18] the poinsettia's toxicity is relatively mild. Its latex can cause an allergic reaction in sensitive individuals.[19] It is also mildly irritating to the skin or stomach[6] and may sometimes cause diarrhea and vomiting if eaten.[20] Sap introduced into the human eye may cause temporary blindness.[21] An American Journal of Emergency Medicine study of 22,793 cases reported to the American Association of Poison Control Centers showed no fatalities, and furthermore that a strong majority of poinsettia exposures are accidental, involve children, and usually do not result in any type of medical treatment.[22] POISINDEX, a major source for poison control centers, says a 50-pound child would have to eat 500 bracts to accumulate levels of toxins found to be harmful in experiments.[17] An Ohio State University study showed no problems even with extremely large doses."


----------

